# OK Odd Topic... Large Snails as MY dinner?



## LVKSPlantlady (Oct 4, 2009)

So you problly think I'm either very cruel to want to eat my mystrey snails or you think I'm gross, But the truth of it is I don't know what I'll do with them when they are the size if golf balls...So I though of eating them, hey it's fine dining in france! 

Anyways... anyone ever ate them? How would I prepare and cook them? I did watch a cooking show in spain and even with my limted spanish I got out of it that you want to blanch them in salted water for only 60 seconds and then run cold water over them. You have to use a tooth pick to pull them out of the shell. Then cook them in butter but I don't know for how long ...Any comments?


----------



## feiyang (Jan 27, 2007)

Wow, sounds tasty...


----------



## Jeanine (Apr 4, 2009)

Ha ha Ha! That's so funny! I bet they would be good in mushroom caps with garlic and cheese... I thought I was the only one who ate my "pets".


----------



## LVKSPlantlady (Oct 4, 2009)

Jeanine said:


> Ha ha Ha! That's so funny! I bet they would be good in mushroom caps with garlic and cheese... I thought I was the only one who ate my "pets".


MMMM...feta cheese! That sounds good! I also have a baby alligator snapping turtle I plan to make soup with when he reaches the 15 lbs mark...in like 6 years!


----------



## marrow (Mar 4, 2007)

no no feta would obliterate the taste. After you blanch them and cool them,get a little of your best butter and a bit of garlic,a bit of shallot melt it together gently for awhile until shallot is clear, add a bit of fresh flat parsley add cooled snails, warm through, serve in their own shells with little snail forks or toothpicks and a warm crusty baguette to dip the snail butter up with.


----------



## Jeanine (Apr 4, 2009)

Mmmmm, my mouth is watering... poor suckers! Let us know how they turn out. How long do they take to get that big? Do you have pictures?


----------



## LVKSPlantlady (Oct 4, 2009)

I do have pics but...my computer is being a trurd! 

IDK how long it will take them to get as big as a golf ball but I've only had mine for a month the 3 of the 6 have doubled in size in that month, I'm not going to eat them til they have babies so I dont have to buy more...


----------



## Mustang Boy (Aug 30, 2008)

just be careful you will probably get sick if you have used prime or any medications in the tank because they are made for fish that will not be eaten and will cause sickness if eaten

if you really wanna try this i would hatch their future clutches in RO water that has never been treated


----------



## LVKSPlantlady (Oct 4, 2009)

I have never treated my water with anything well some Ick meds but that was in april, and I think it's going to take several more months before I have enough big snails to eat...

But good lookin out I didn't even think of that!

Here's a few pic of the ones I wanna eat...


----------



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

It would be a waste to just cook only 3 of them. Wait until you got about 10+ then cook them all at once then its a meal below that its a waste of time preparing since it'll be gone in 1 gulp anyways.


----------



## frigginchi (Oct 31, 2009)

Here is the way I prepare snails, or if you prefer _escargot_.

Quick blanch (5 mins) in salted water. Next pull them out of their shells, save the shells. Pull off the guts. Rinse. Chop them up finely. Throw them in a bowl with Italian bread crumbs, melted butter and a little bit of grated parmesan cheese. Mix together. Then you stuff it all back in the shells. Lay them on a bed of rock salt in a casserole dish. Into a pre heated 400 degree oven (10-15 mins). You can save the shells after you are done and restuff them using sauteed mushrooms as a substitute for the snails.

Yum.


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

Ironically I hear frequently "do you eat your shrimp that you sell." I always explain to them that these shrimp are about 1/2" and if I were to cook them I'd be spending ~$1000 worth of shrimp to have enough shelled tails to eat a shrimp taco! LOL... 

Snails... you could just sell them and buy real escargot snails from the exotic grocery store... I'd be afraid of finding out that some of the critters we keep in our tanks can harm us if we eat them... just my $0.02. But let is know how they turn out


----------

